# Missing hd platinum hd channels



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

I receive HD Platinum package. It contains 21 hd channels. I presently do not get 344-Encore, 353-Starz, 377-Movieplex in HD. I receive the channels in sd. I receive all the above channels from sat 72.7. Does anyone experience this problem. Do I need to call dish?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

MoviePlex is not available on Dish in HD in any package... so that explains that one.

Do you subscribe to Starz or Encore channels? They are not part of the "Platinum" package... and you would only get them if they are in free preview or you subscribe to the package that includes them.

I haven't checked, but the SD channels could be on a free preview for some reason.


----------



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

The latest HD PLATINUM listing on dish network lists 21 hd channels and the 3 I mentioned are listed on dish networks own listing. They are shown separately below the channel lineup listings where they list the 200 and 250 package. Schroll down and you will see them listed under the various package listings.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, I see now...

Encore Mystery and Starz Cinema are now apparently in the Platinum pack as well as MoviePlex.

Well, I'll amend my answer to include all three of those as channels that Dish does not carry in HD.

I'm not sure why Dish has started adding SD channels to an HD package... but Dish doesn't yet carry any of these 3 channels in HD.


----------



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree, but they are listed as 3 of the 21 they carry in HD. Misleading advertising.

It created confusion for me since I was trying to find the HD channels as listed.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess they've dropped the "HD" from the Platinum package since now it includes both HD and SD channels? :sure:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You think this is misleading?









The channel names noted in your initial post confused me ... 344-EMYST and 353-SCINE are included with Platinum HD (along with 377-MPLEX). The hope is that they will become HD channels at some point. For now, they are just bonus channels for those who don't already subscribe to the Starz! package.
(They should be noted as being SD.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hadn't been paying attention, since I subscribe to the movie packages and get them anyway... but I agree it is strange to have added 3 SD channels to an HD package.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, that banner is misleading. It is not only misleading, it is false advertising.

It says "21 Premium HD Channels". Only 18 of them are HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm actually a little surprised now that they are going this route... that they haven't added/listed having Epix3... since that is an SD-only channel that they have.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm actually a little surprised now that they are going this route... that they haven't added/listed having Epix3... since that is an SD-only channel that they have.


That is part of the reason why I have hope that the three channels will become HD ... although EPIX 3 could also become HD.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Isn't Logo, even though carried by Dish as an HD channel, still SD-only at the source? That would be a fourth to hold out hope for.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Instead of jumping on Dish for "misleading advertising" and a change in policy couldn't another conclusion be that Dish expects to have these channels in HD soon? 

Glass half full vs. glass half empty


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Isn't Logo, even though carried by Dish as an HD channel, still SD-only at the source? That would be a fourth to hold out hope for.


Logo, at least, is an HD feed... albeit one with no HD content. I don't watch it really, though I do catch some repeats of Buffy the Vampire Slayer on there every once in a while.

I have wondered why they haven't had some minimal HD content there at least.


----------



## ENDContra (Dec 8, 2006)

^Logo is a fake HD feed...its an SD channel that Dish has upconverted to HD. There is no actual LogoHD channel. Same with CTRC. Adding SD channels to the Platinum package is nothing new, they just arent hiding the fact they are SD channels anymore.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

cjamarik said:


> I receive HD Platinum package. It contains 21 hd channels. I presently do not get 344-Encore, 353-Starz, 377-Movieplex in HD. I receive the channels in sd. I receive all the above channels from sat 72.7. Does anyone experience this problem. Do I need to call dish?


Movieplex is a SD channel for now anyway. In order to get Encore EAST HD, you must Subscribe to STARZ.

Hope this help.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Oh, I see now...
> 
> Encore Mystery and Starz Cinema are now apparently in the Platinum pack as well as MoviePlex.
> 
> ...


They are? It's not worth going in Channel locks & turn the on, just for SD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> You think this is misleading?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These channels E-West, E-western, E-Love, E-WAM, E-Emst are not even are in HD. I read in January of this year in Multichannel News E-West would be in HD this year.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> These channels E-West, E-western, E-Love, E-WAM, E-Emst are not even are in HD. I read in January of this year in Multichannel News E-West would be in HD this year.


Correct, but not sure I get your point. They aren't advertised as being HD, nor are they in the Platinum pack. They are either a stand alone add on, or part of the 250/everything pack.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Correct, but not sure I get your point. They aren't advertised as being HD, nor are they in the Platinum pack. They are either a stand alone add on, or part of the 250/everything pack.....


Encore Mystery and Starz! Cinema are listed as part of the Platinum pack. The others are not.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> In order to get Encore EAST HD, you must Subscribe to STARZ.
> 
> Hope this help.


You can either subscribe to Starz OR be subscribed to AT 250 HD without Starz. The latter is a nice little perk that has been in place for a good while now.


----------



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

The bottom line for me is the fact that Dish, on their site identifies that 21 HD channels are in the Platinum HD package. It is evident that the 3 I identified are not in HD.
Why would Dish put this out there when it is not correct. That is what I can't understand. If I had added HD platinum because of this add I would be upset if not all the channels were in HD as advertised. Fortunately I signed up for the package over a year ago when only 10 channels were part of the package. Anything I get extra above that is great for me but again why advertise incorrect information.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

BillJ said:


> Instead of jumping on Dish for "misleading advertising" and a change in policy couldn't another conclusion be that Dish expects to have these channels in HD soon?
> 
> Glass half full vs. glass half empty


Expecting to have a channel in hd and HAVING it is 2 different things. It doesnt say 18 hd channels and these 3 coming soon. The dish ad clearly states they have 21 hd channels in the platinum package. They do not. The ad should say 18 hd channels. As for having sd channels in what is supposed to be an HD ONLY package, to me that is more of dish's stupidity. I am a supporter/customer of dish, however, i believe that if you say these 21 channels are in hd,they should be in hd. If that ad said msg or yes network was in there, the phones would be ringing off the hook at dish.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

dennispap said:


> Expecting to have a channel in hd and HAVING it is 2 different things. It doesnt say 18 hd channels and these 3 coming soon. The dish ad clearly states they have 21 hd channels in the platinum package. They do not. The ad should say 18 hd channels. As for having sd channels in what is supposed to be an HD ONLY package, to me that is more of dish's stupidity. I am a supporter/customer of dish, however, i believe that if you say these 21 channels are in hd,they should be in hd. If that ad said msg or yes network was in there, the phones would be ringing off the hook at dish.


This pretty much says it all. Sort of like buying a 12 pack of beer and finding only 10 cans when you get home. I see no ground for Dish to stand on here. Things like this do not get put on a companies web site with no proofing. I would think somebody will be answering to this marketing blunder.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

James Long said:


> Encore Mystery and Starz! Cinema are listed as part of the Platinum pack. The others are not.


Yes, but why bring those other Encore channels into the discussion I guess it what I am saying. I don't see where anyone thought they were or are advertised as being HD.... The discussion is about the platinum pack advertising 21 HD channels, when there are 3 specific channels that are SD. I'm not following what any other channels that are SD have to do with it.

I agree with with those wondering how/why Dish is advertising 21 HD channels. I don't really care if they add some SD ones without taking away HD channels, but the count of HD channels should be reflective of what currently exists.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Oh, I see now...
> 
> Encore Mystery and Starz Cinema are now apparently in the Platinum pack as well as MoviePlex.
> 
> ...


I fiddled with the channel locks last night and scrolled down to the Platinum pack and didn't see STARZ Cinema, Encore Mystery. Not a big deal, but somebody screwed up somewhere. Those channels are not in HD anywhere.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I fiddled with the channel locks last night and scrolled down to the Platinum pack and didn't see STARZ Cinema, Encore Mystery. Not a big deal, but somebody screwed up somewhere. Those channels are not in HD anywhere.


Encore Mystery (344) and Starz Cinema (353) would not be visible in the Platinum Pack portion of the guide. They retain their normal positions (with other Encore and Starz channels) in the guide. They've never been available in HD from E* or any other provider. Perhaps that may change at a date in the future.

I do agree with you, Paul, that Showtime is useless for films. My friends that do subscribe to it only use it for shows like Dexter, Weeds, ... .


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of dropping the HD Platinum tier, but haven't had time to do so. Just curious, will they charge me $5 to remove it from my plan? Great movies, just no time to watch and will probably start a Netflix subscription for a few bucks more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

beagan said:


> I'm thinking of dropping the HD Platinum tier, but haven't had time to do so. Just curious, will they charge me $5 to remove it from my plan? Great movies, just no time to watch and will probably start a Netflix subscription for a few bucks more.


Dropping Platinum should cost you just the $5 ... sometimes you can get the fee waived.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

James Long said:


> Dropping Platinum should cost you just the $5 ... sometimes you can get the fee waived.


It's only a $5 fee if he's had Platinum HD less than 30 days.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> It's only a $5 fee if he's had Platinum HD less than 30 days.


I forgot that change ...A service change fee is applied when you remove services within 30 days of adding them.
* $5 for non-Adult services †
* $20 for Adult services (includes Playboy) †
* $25 for Service Plan when removed within 5 months
† Waived for new customers in their first 60 days of service​


----------

